# computer fan for lighitng



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone here knows how to DIY a computer fan for lighting use. I mean, how can I use a computer fan convert it onto to a adapter to wall plug. Where can I buy the parts, fan I have, is the other parts that I need.
Or is there any store in Mississauga area that sells them. Thanks


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

you could go to walmart they have a computer fan.
One unit has 2 fan and it is folding.

dp


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

www.sayal.com or .ca

There is one located at Matherson & Dixie IIRC. It is by a hotel and McD's.

Massive electronics parts store with people that can help you find what you need.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks DP12345, I saw the one at walmart but am not sure whether its USB connection or a straight pin which I can connect to a adapter.
I will go to Sayal and check out what they have.
Thanks to both of you.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

You can run computer fans with any cable going directly to the wall, just use an appropriate resistor before the fan. I'll be doing this shortly so may post pics of the process in DIY section. Otherwise, use any plug in 12v adapter...an old laptop charger, cell phone, etc. If you really want adjustability you can buy a variable adapter and control the fan's speed.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

xr8dride said:


> You can run computer fans with any cable going directly to the wall, just use an appropriate resistor before the fan. I'll be doing this shortly so may post pics of the process in DIY section. Otherwise, use any plug in 12v adapter...an old laptop charger, cell phone, etc. If you really want adjustability you can buy a variable adapter and control the fan's speed.


WHAT?!
That's bad advice. A computer fan runs on DC while your outlet runs on AC. Adding resistors won't fix your problem. It's best that you don't play around with the electricals if you don't know what you're doing.
What you need is a AC/DC converter. You can get one of these at any "A buck or more" dollars shop. I think most chinese dollar stores have this too, it's around $10 - $15. You can find one at some of the computer pheripheral shops too. Most computer fan either use 5 VDC or 12 VDC.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I've done it before for a lighted grow box, worked fine for me...but you are right...if unsure, leave electrical to someone who knows


----------

